# ياتاجرات شنط الشنب بسعر 65 ب 13 لون



## عيون ابكاها القدر (9 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم حياكم 

لدي شنط الشنب بسعرر الموردين حياكم 
13 لون





حياااااااااااااكم 





















































واخيرا حيااااااااااكم للتواصل 
0540803071
ام ريماااااااااااااس


----------

